# Help need a string length



## SECRET X (Aug 15, 2010)

had a friend bring over a Martin Bengal 2500 series with sonic wheels it doesnt have a string on it at all and was wondering if anyone had a string length for this bow need to make one up there are no markings on the bow at all no dl no dw nothing help me out people
X


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Any idea of model year , single cam or dual?


----------



## SECRET X (Aug 15, 2010)

no idea on the year its pretty old late 80s early 90s iwould say looks like it has #3 mods in it now


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

I found this, http://martinarchery.com/mtechforum/showthread.php?7972-Old-martin-Bengal

Hard to tell if its the same bow or same length.


----------



## SECRET X (Aug 15, 2010)

the bow as it sits right now is 43 in ata with no string on it just the cable so i dont think a 35 in string will work unless i need to press it that far im still not sure lol


----------



## SECRET X (Aug 15, 2010)

i will try to get a pic up maybe that will help


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

A pic would help. Also is it a single or double cam bow?


----------



## SECRET X (Aug 15, 2010)

the pic with the tape is hooked on the other end of the limb its actually 43 ata right now I pulled the hand grip off and nothing under there either


----------



## SECRET X (Aug 15, 2010)

hey 60x got any ideas?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

have your tried calling Martin?


----------



## SECRET X (Aug 15, 2010)

yea got a hold of them yesterday Joel the tech guy was very nice to talk to he said it was a 63 in string but had no clue of the bh or ata specs


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

SECRET X said:


> yea got a hold of them yesterday Joel the tech guy was very nice to talk to he said it was a 63 in string but had no clue of the bh or ata specs


 I am glad to hear he could help some. He may have told you the 63" is probably an untwisted length and was probably done with a material similar to BCY B500. The bow was probably setup as a finger shooter. You will probably just have to twist as necessary and get the desired poundage. Then that would be the ATA and BH. You will want to keep the tiller even.


----------

